# AUX IN with SA609



## RaysMD (Dec 26, 2001)

So what's the deal that the AUX input won't work with certain NAV headunits until later this year? Or is that just for Sirus radio?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

RaysMD said:


> *So what's the deal that the AUX input won't work with certain NAV headunits until later this year? Or is that just for Sirus radio? *


Current NAV headunits don't have the plug in the back for the AUX IN.


----------



## RaysMD (Dec 26, 2001)

Do you guys know when it's going to be available? NAV units with the AUX input


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Current NAV headunits don't have the plug in the back for the AUX IN. *


I beleive this in incorrect. All 2003 3-series stereos (with or without NAV) are compatable with the AUX adapter. The Sirius add-on is different, and will not work on NAV units built before this fall.

I've been told that the AUX adapter will work with my 12/02 build 330 with NAV by BMWNA... but that the Sirius add-on will not work.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

RS2, are those US part numbers, or the Euro part numbers no US dealerships or BMWNA has a clue about?


----------



## skyehill (Feb 19, 2003)

The US dearlships I called know nothing about that part number. It must be Euro.


----------



## cokray (Feb 13, 2003)

So, to ask a dumb question (only kind I know), does anyone have a clue as to when this part will be released in the US? BMWNA has officially told me "sometime soon" when I enquired to them via the Owner's Circle. Does anyone have any better intel?


----------



## 3Wagon (Nov 8, 2002)

Didn't someone pull the part #s from the current US ETK a while back? :dunno:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Current NAV headunits don't have the plug in the back for the AUX IN. *


I just did one of these last night. It doesn't look like the plug is there when you look at the NAV wiring harness, but it is - there are actually two cables heading toward the blue NAV connector - find the tiny lump in the cable and start unwrapping the fuzzy tape, and you'll see that the cable actually is two cables, one of which has the aux input connector. I have a second-week MY03 production car, so if I have it, everybody with an '03 should.

By the way, getting the NAV display out is a real pain - the instructions call for a tool which isn't orderable from BMW, which you have to use while the display is tilted out (which only stays out for 15 seconds). I wound up tilting the display and disconnecting the battery terminal (pulling the fuse would work, but I was doing airbag work at the same time for the paddle-shift steering wheel swap) and then poking around the tool slots with a steak knife.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> * then poking around the tool slots with a steak knife. *


How did that steak knife work for you????  Was it easy to get it out ?
How about the trim around NAV don't you have to remove that first to get NAV out?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

03BMW330 said:


> *How did that steak knife work for you????  Was it easy to get it out ?*


The right side was easy, but I had a really hard time with the left side for some reason.


> *
> How about the trim around NAV don't you have to remove that first to get NAV out? *


Yes - you have to remove the trim strip, as well as the heater grille above the NAV.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

robg said:


> *Wow. That's a big a** connector plate-- looks like a home-brewed retrofit rather than something from BMW. I still don't understand why they just didn't stick a jack on the radio faceplate. *


The plate isn't that huge. It turns out that the reason it is that size is so that the mounting holes line up with the grid pattern molded into the outside back of the glove box (or, more accurately, to avoid the grid pattern).


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

*Hooked up, can't figure out how to select it*

Ok, I've got the kit installed - cable is connected to the head unit harness, jack is mounted in the glove box. But there's no apparent AUX menu option to select it. I even tried hooking up my XM tuner's AUX output to the AUX Input jack to see if it needed to see a signal first. I'm stumped. Has anyone actually gotten this to work?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Hooked up, can't figure out how to select it*



Terry Kennedy said:


> *Has anyone actually gotten this to work? *


Thanks to Bernd Drefs at the Yahoo openbmw group, the vehicle harness is (surprise! *) miswired. Pins 2 and 3 are swapped. Once I swapped them, the input shows up as "AUX" when cycling through the MODE choices.

* What is it with BMW and wiring harnesses?  First the screwup with my phone cabling (emergency call hooked up to the auto-dimming mirror sensor) and now this. For what BMW charges for these cars, you think they could afford to invest in some automated test equipment for the wiring harnesses...


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Terry, I've got an AUX IN coming for the regular HK system (no NAV). Is the pin 2 & 3 issue also present on the non-NAV models?

Thanks!
Don


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

DN325CI said:


> *Terry, I've got an AUX IN coming for the regular HK system (no NAV). Is the pin 2 & 3 issue also present on the non-NAV models?*


I don't know. For that matter, current (or at least more recent than my 09/2002) production cars probably have this wiring foulup fixed.

There are 3 different kits depending on which car series and whether you have navigation or not. The pin 1/2/3 connector is only used on cars w/ navigation. For the other two types of kits, the retrofit kit connector inserts into a larger connector shell.

If it doesn't work the first time, you'll have to experiment to see which pins are swapped.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Alrighty then. I'll know to experiment if needed. I've got the -501 part coming rather than the -503. I'm pretty sure I chose the right one.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hooked up, can't figure out how to select it*



Terry Kennedy said:


> *Thanks to Bernd Drefs at the Yahoo openbmw group, the vehicle harness is (surprise! *) miswired. Pins 2 and 3 are swapped. Once I swapped them, the input shows up as "AUX" when cycling through the MODE choices.
> *


You mean this side pins are swapped.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Hooked up, can't figure out how to select it*



03BMW330 said:


> *You mean this side pins are swapped. *


Ummm, sort of. Technically, the wiring in the car (the mating connector to the one you labeled as "this side") is wrong. But it is easier to swap the pins on the retrofit harness, so that is where I swapped it. The schematic shown matches the harness as received, so the error is definitely in the car harness.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Hooked up, can't figure out how to select it*



Terry Kennedy said:


> *Ummm, sort of. Technically, the wiring in the car (the mating connector to the one you labeled as "this side") is wrong. But it is easier to swap the pins on the retrofit harness, so that is where I swapped it. The schematic shown matches the harness as received, so the error is definitely in the car harness. *


mine connector goes something like this:
1. white/blue
2.white/brown
3.red/white
_______
|............|
|....3......|
|....2......|
|....1...._|
|.........|
|....._|
|.._|


----------

